# Picking Up The 32bhds Today - Water / Sewer Hose Recommendations??



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi me again. someday ill be one that can offer help but im still in the learning mode.

The dealer has 2 types of water hoses. the standard white rubber hose and the kind that flatten and reel up into a plastic reel. The reel type take up less room and are lighter but are they as reliable? just wondering if anyone had any experience with them?

Also any sewer hose recommendations?
I also noticed the support structure that holds the hose on a downward angle. Any recommendation. they have a metal acordian typ that looks nice and a plastic type that can curve and make turns.

Finally, the plastic leveling block kits? are they worth it?

Thanks!
DT


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, don't worry about the questions. Been there, still doing that.....









My personal opinion is to get the regular white drinking hose. I tried the hose reel kind....it was more of a bother than not, I found.

Get a deluxe, heavy duty sewer hose. I have two; one 10-foot, one 15-foot. Get a connector so you can hook them together if needed. I also have the plastic accordion sewer hose supports. As a matter of fact, I just got it and have used it the past coule of times out. I like it.

I also have the Lynx levelers.

But check your local Wal-Mart....may be cheaper to get their brand than what the dealer is wanting for theirs. Same products, basically.

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I have 2 of the rollup hoses (different lengths). I like them because they are light and compact and easy to drain. The downside is that they kink very easily and therefore you need to have gentle curves and can have some issues if the run is short because I have to run the hose out in a large loop.

We're not big full hookup people, so I can't comment on the sewer hose supports.

For leveling the trailer, I use airbags under the tires, but also have a pack of lynx levelers to go under the stabilizers if the trailer is rather unlevel.


----------



## CAMPING CRAZY (Oct 20, 2005)

The leveling blocks are a must!!! You will use them. We have 2 sets. We live in a area where camp sites are not level. We put them under the tire/s to level and also under the support jacks so we don't have to crank the support jacks out to their limit.

Plastic support for the sewer hose works great for us never had any problems.

We use the standard white water hose.

Leaving to go camping in 30 minutes!!!!


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Recommend the standard. white hose. 25' should do it. I have never had to use a longer hose and they should have given you a 10 footer with the camper that you can extend it with if you really need it. Should be plenty to start.

Sewer hose recommendations - 15' minimum. I carry a 15' that I use 99% of the time. Sometimes I only use the 10 footer they gave me with the TT at the time I bought it. I found one time that I needed to extend it beyond the 15' and so carry another 15 footer just in case but realize that you will also need a coupler if you do the same. I'd just start with the 15 footer and not lose any sleep over the need for any extra right now. Wal-Mart has them.

Definitely recommend the hose support. I have and love one similar to this one. I got mine @ Wal-Mart.

Finally, the plastic leveling block kits? are they worth it? I think so. If you don't use them you'll need something else. I use them in conjunction with a 2 X 12 as a ramp because I have found I can't always get high enough sometimes with just the set of blocks and I don't want to carry 2 or 3 sets.

Good luck and I'm sure others will join in with some other good ideas/comments


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

dpthomasjr

I have 2 hoses 1 to hook up when I get to the campground which is white for the water supply for the tt only other is green that I use only for cleaning the sewer Hose after dumping and have 2 15ft sewer Hose if I need them. I have been to a couple of campgrounds where I need to use both. The sewer hose supports they work great!!!
Hope this helps

Happy Camping 
Happy Trails
Be Safe

Willie


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Don't forget 3" hose clamps for your sewer hose attachments. Even the "no-leak" fittings leak


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I use one of the accordion type sewer supports, keeps it off the ground so it doesn't get punctured as easily. I carry lots of hose, 30' of sewer, 50' of water and a 25' power cord extension. Here in the northeast a lot of the campgrounds have the sewer at one end of the site, water at the other and the electric in between. I've had to use 50' of water and 30' of sewer hose more than a few times. Better to have it and not need it..............

Mike


----------



## albion (Jul 17, 2007)

I recently replaced my sewer hose with the rhino system hose and couplers. It is at CW for about $25 you get the sewer hose that extends to 15' and collapses to about 40" it is kind of a harder plastic so it won't get punctured and the 90* elbow along with the fitting for the campground hookup. so far I really like it.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

If you catch this before you leave...

Don't go into the dealer expecting to buy this stuff!

Use these "start-up supplies" as a bargaining tool. I would go for this list plus the WD hitch for free.

It's the end of the model year. The dealers are scrambling to get rid of trailers.

Kevin


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Regular 25' white drinking water hose here...

Just purchased a 17' sewer hose at Camping World w/clear fitting and elbow fitting for the sewer end.
Our recent trip to Zion was the first time we had ever had full hookups, so the sewer stuff that came with the Outback wasn't going to cut it.

We didn't feel the need for the accordian sewer hose support, guess it's personal preference there.

Another great item to have is a "Water Thief"...it's an attachment for those campgrounds that cut the thread off the water spigots to keep you from filling your water tank. It just slips over the spigot and has a threaded end for your hose on the other end.

Just like everyone said, don't purchase any of this stuff from your dealer...You can get most of it for so much less at Walmart and Camping World









Let us know how everything went today!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We use the standard 25' white drinking hose - We originally wanted a flat hose then realize we didn't want to have to mess with unrolling a flat hose all the way every time we wanted to use it. We have a 4' white hose to connect the trailer to the water filter then the 25' to go to the regulator and the water supply.

We use a "Sewer Solution" (from rv wholesalers) for our dumping duties and carry a 20' stinky slinky in the bumper as a backup.

-CC


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks! My dealer did not want to give us the basic stuff so he walked me through the accessories dept.

He gave me a sewer kit that includes 2 10' hose sections, bayonet section, 2 hose fittings, elbow coupler and caps. 25' standard water hose. Water pressure reducer fitting. power cord adapter to use a typical extension cord. at no additional cost. pretty nice comparred to the standard setup they were going to give me. He also gave me a 50% off coupon for other misc accessories that i will pick out in the morning. i just wanted to get it home.

I have been very happy with this dealer and for a new TT owner, we could not have asked for a better experience.


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

dpthomasjr said:


> Thanks! My dealer did not want to give us the basic stuff so he walked me through the accessories dept.
> 
> He gave me a sewer kit that includes 2 10' hose sections, bayonet section, 2 hose fittings, elbow coupler and caps. 25' standard water hose. Water pressure reducer fitting. power cord adapter to use a typical extension cord. at no additional cost. pretty nice comparred to the standard setup they were going to give me. He also gave me a 50% off coupon for other misc accessories that i will pick out in the morning. i just wanted to get it home.
> 
> I have been very happy with this dealer and for a new TT owner, we could not have asked for a better experience.


I have to ask ...how did your truck handle the new trailer? I pick mine up tomorrow, i do expect a difference as my pervious zeppelin was only 30' and 6klbs.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

dpthomasjr said:


> Thanks! My dealer did not want to give us the basic stuff so he walked me through the accessories dept.
> 
> He gave me a sewer kit that includes 2 10' hose sections, bayonet section, 2 hose fittings, elbow coupler and caps. 25' standard water hose. Water pressure reducer fitting. power cord adapter to use a typical extension cord. at no additional cost. pretty nice comparred to the standard setup they were going to give me. He also gave me a 50% off coupon for other misc accessories that i will pick out in the morning. i just wanted to get it home.
> 
> I have been very happy with this dealer and for a new TT owner, we could not have asked for a better experience.


Your dealer sounds too good to be true







Kinda makes me wanna move up there , just for the great dealer satisfaction - never mind the brutal snow/cold winters







 (I'm a former Illinoisian







)


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

It handled it great ! They installed the Prodigy/Equal-izer combination. It tows like a cadilac comparred to my boat. that had surge breaks, no WD or sway control and never felt 100% weighted properly. I cant complain.

Now the disclaimer before i get slammed....
Would a HD TV handle it better? - YES. Is this TT too heavy for my TV? It is right at the limit, i know that. Will I look to upgrade my TV ? If it handles it this well on the next couple trips, probably not right away.

One thing i think i might add is the add-a-leaf springs. I noticed a very slight bounce in the rear suspension. Not that bad but i wonder if it would be eliminated with the add-a-leafs or bags.
Ill start a new thread about that after this weekends trip.

Good luck with yours and let us know how it goes!
DT



> Your dealer sounds too good to be true
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your right. They have been great to us. I mentioned that to the salesman many times. Im sure there are some not so good stories as well but we are very happy. Our salesman has been there for 34 years, since they opened. Jerry at General RV in Wixon.


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

mswalt said:


> Hey, don't worry about the questions. Been there, still doing that.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...










DITTO THAT

HEIDI


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

If you go messing (add a leaf etc) with the suspension, realize you may need to adjust the WD hitch. This is also true if you go to bags.

I understand and appreciate towing at your weight limit. I've been doing it for three years and in fact don't dry camp for that very reason. I'm not comfortable hauling the extra weight.

I'm not encouraging it (towing at the limit) but you'll be fine as long as you realize your situation, respect the forces of mother nature that you are tempting, and adjust your driving habits accordingly.

Personally, I ensure proper tire pressure on the TV & TT EVERY TIME before we go on a trip, I don't exceed 60 MPH and downward adjust that as driving conditions and/or terrain change. I keep the TV up on all of it's maintenance, and keep looking for a way to upgrade to a beefier TV.

Enjoy and be safe. It isn't worth the hours of stress it takes to drive at the speed you need to drive at in order to arrive 15 minuets earlier at the CG.

my 2 cents


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

bill_pfaff said:


> If you go messing (add a leaf etc) with the suspension, realize you may need to adjust the WD hitch. This is also true if you go to bags.
> 
> I understand and appreciate towing at your weight limit. I've been doing it for three years and in fact don't dry camp for that very reason. I'm not comfortable hauling the extra weight.
> 
> ...


I just ordered a set of supersprings, they act as a helper spring dont take affect until you start adding weight. This will keep your ride the same when empty, they are more money than helper springs and are about the same price as air bags. Once i get them on and tow with them i will post my thoughts.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

THat would be great. let us know how they turn out.
DT


----------

